# electric clutch ccw or cw?



## boppa21947 (9 mo ago)

I am installing a new Xtreme clutch on my Scotts lawn tractor. Build date on tractor is 1998 and model number is 50567x8. That is a Murray model number for 50 inch deck. Can anyone tell me if the clutch is to be mounted on shaft for CCW rotation or CW rotation. Can't find that info or a diagram anywhere. Clutch instructions say this is critical for proper operation. 

boppa


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello boppa, welcome to the forum.

Crank the engine and see which way the shaft turns.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

There are so many people that get this confused, but it's easy to do...... All mower engines rotate the same basic direction and that's where the confusion comes in to play. It's clockwise if you're looking at the flywheel, it's counter clockwise if you're looking at the PTO side. That has nothing to do with CW, or CCW clutch rotation.....

CW and CCW are "clutch rotation terms", *NOT engine engine rotation terms*. The correct way to tell is where the pulley is mounted.... If the pulley mounts next to the pan (pulley on top), it's a CW clutch. If the pulley mounts away from the pan (pulley on bottom), it's CCW clutch.

Here's a video from Extreme that backs up what I telling you in case somebody wants to argue the point

CW versus CCW Clutch Rotation Explained


----------



## boppa21947 (9 mo ago)

Thanks Bob. I saw the video from Extreme and got their clutch. Installed it a couple of days ago and it works great!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

boppa21947 said:


> Thanks Bob. I saw the video from Extreme and got their clutch. Installed it a couple of days ago and it works great!


 Best clutches on the market at the moment, you won't be disappointed......


----------

